# Photo guide to Australian Lizards -- Habitats -- pt5



## moloch05 (Jul 26, 2009)

I recently posted four "photo guides" to Australian lizards. To find and photograph these lizards, I travelled whenever possible to many different parts of the continent. So far, I have visited all States with the exception of the Northern Territory. Here are photos of the places that I visited along with an indication of the species that I encountered. I hope that this information will be of interest to those of you who like to know the sort of habitat where the lizards live.

The sites will be presented from the tropical far north of Queensland, south to Tasmania, west through South Australia and then northward up the coast of Western Australia.


*Cooktown, QLD*

This is a beautiful location in the tropical far north of Queensland. It is a herp rich area that is especially interesting due to Black Mountain (3rd photo) a little south of town where 3 endemic herps may be found. This is the end of the paved roads on Cape York so a 4x4 is necessary to venture further north. Not too far to the north are interesting sandstone outcrops where a new _Oedura_ gecko was recently discovered ... would be an interesting area to visit someday. Near Cooktown, I have found several species of _Carlia_ skinks, _Eulamprus_, Ring-tailed Geckos, Black Mountain Geckos, Northern Velvet Geckos and Burton's Snake-Lizards in this area. 














*Chillagoe, QLD*

This park protects an interesting cave system. Chillagoe is rich with herps. At night, my son and I saw Ring-tailed Geckos, _Nactus chevreti_, Box-patterned Gecko, _Gehyra nana_ and _G. dubia_. During the day, Two-lined Dragons, many _Ctenotus_ and many _Carlia_ were observerd.














*Cape Tribulation, QLD*

This lovely national park is located a couple of hours north of Cairns. _Carlia rubrigularis_, _Saproscincus lewisi_ and Major Skinks were common along forest paths.













*Daintree, QLD*

The Daintree River is well known for its crocs and the croc tours. On my visits to a guesthouse in Daintree Village, I have seen Boyd's Forest Dragons, _Carlia_ skinks, _Saproscincus basiliscus_ and _Glaphyromorphus_ skinks.























*Atherton Tablelands, QLD*

This is a cool plateau located west of Cairns. Most of this region was cleared long ago so that rainforest now is present as tiny islands surrounded by farms. I saw Northern Leaf-tailed Geckos in these forests as well as several species of _Carlia_, _Saproscincus_ and _Lampropholis_ skinks and Boyd's Forest Dragons. The remnant forests are also the home of Chameleon Geckos but so far I have had no success with that species.























*Mt. Bartle Frere, QLD*

Mt. Bartle Frere is Queensland highest mountain and the boulders near the summit are home to two endemic lizards. Mt. Bartle Frere is 1600m (5200') in elevation and can be climbed on an all day walk. My kids and I have done this twice now and it was a long, hard slog. Leeches were abundant and we had to stop often to pull off these pests. My son and I found the Mt. Bartle Frere Skink (_Techmarscincus jigarru_) on one of our climbs but so far, we have not seen the endemic water skink, _Eulamprus frerei_. We did encounter _Eulamprus tigrinis_, _Carlia rubrigularis_, _Saproscincus basiliscus_ and many of the odd-looking Prickly Skinks. 














*Mission Beach, QLD*

This area has been one of our favourite winter holiday destinations for years. It also has produced sightings of some interesting reptiles. _Saproscincus _ and _Carlia_ skinks are the most conspicuous lizards but I have also encountered Lace Monitors, Yellow-spotted Monitors, Spotted Tree Monitors, Pink-tongued Skinks, Major Skinks, _Nactus chevreti_, _Eulmprus quoyii_, _Eulamprus sp._, _Coeranoscincus frontalis_ and two species of _Cryptoblepharus_ skinks.


































*Jourama Falls, QLD*

This is a great location for _Carlia rubrigularis_ and _Eulamprus sp._. I also have seen Eastern Water Dragons along the river. 













*Mt. Elliott, QLD*

This area (Bowling Green NP) is situated just south of Townsville. It is a herp rich site with a good diversity and density of herps. The endemic _Lampropholis miribilis_ is common along the river. _Carlia_ include _C. rhomboidalis_, _C. jarnoldae_, _[C. pectoralis_, _C. schmeltzi_ and possibly _C. laevis_. Other lizards include Nobby Dragons, Tommy Roundheads, Black-headed Monitors, _Ctenotus_ skinks and _Cryptoblepharus_ skinks.














*Bowen, QLD*

The coastline at Bowen is quite scenic. The rocky areas produced a number of _Carlia vivex_, _Carlia scheltzi_ and _Ctenotus robustus_. 















*Eungella, QLD*

This isolated pocket of upland rainforest in central Queensland has at least three endemic reptiles as well as several other near endemic species. I have seen many _Carlia rhomboidalis_ , _Saproscincus hannahae_, _Eulamprus amplus_, Eastern Water Dragons and a Pink-tongued Skink. At night, Ocellated Velvet Geckos were abundant. 













*Airlie Beach, QLD*

This is the only site where I have encountered Rusty Monitors. _Carlia rhomboidalis_ and _C. vivex_, _Eulamprus sp._, _Eulamprus amplus_, Major Skinks and Robust Striped Skinks were all common. This was the only place where I found the tiny _Menetia timlowi_.













*Cape Hillsborough, QLD*

Skinks were abundant at this site and included _Carlia rhomboidalis_, _C. schmeltzi_, _C. zuma_, many _Eulamprus sp._ and Major Skinks.













*Lamington Plateau, QLD*

This beautiful national park is located in the hinterlands of the Gold Coast. I think that it has some of the most beautiful rainforest in Australia. It also is rich with herps. Skinks include _Carlia_, four species of _Saproscincus_, three species of _Eulamprus_, _Harrisoniascincus zia_, several _Lampropholis_, _Coeranoscincus reticulatus_ and Land Mullet. Other lizards include Eastern Water Dragon, Southern Angle-headed Dragons, Lace Monitors and Southern Leaf-tailed Geckos at night. 


































*Mt. Glorious, QLD*

This mountain is not far from Brisbane and a great place to herp due to the variety of habitats. At night, Southern Spotted Velvet Geckos and Robust Velvet Geckos were common. Burton's Snake Lizards and _Anomalopus verreauxii_ were sometimes observed on the road at night. By day, I have seen Eastern Water Dragons, Major Skinks, _Eulamprus sp._ and _Lampropholis sp._ skinks.














*Girraween, QLD*

A herp rich site. This was a good place for Wyberba Leaf-tailed Geckos, Southern Spotted Velvet Geckos, _Gehyra dubia_, the New England race of the Cunningham's Skink, _Egernia mcpheei_, White's Skinks, _Morethia boulangeri_, _Lampropholis delicata_, _Ctenotus robustus_, _Eulamprus quoyii_ and _E. martini_. Big Eastern Water Dragons were common along the river. Nobbi Dragons and Jacky Lizards are common and I have also a few Eastern Bearded Dragons. 

























*Windorah, QLD*

This area in the channel country of far southwestern Queensland is one of my favourite herping sites. It is also the most accessible site where Fierce Snakes can be seen. There are several habitat types in close proximity to the tiny town of Windorah so the herp diversity is great. Yellow-spotted Monitors and Gould's Monitors were both common as were many species of skinks and dragons. Geckos were diverse and abundant. I have seen Northern Spiny-tailed, _Strophurus krisalys_, Jewelled Gecko, Beaked Gecko, Tessellated Geckos, _Lucasium immaculatum_, Fat-tailed Geckos, _Gehyra variegata_, Prickly Gecko and Smooth Knob-tailed Geckos in this area. 


































*Broken Hill, NSW*

The habitat near Broken Hill is particularly harsh, especially along the road north towards Tibooburra. By day, I have only seen Central Bearded Dragons, Shinglebacks, Gidgee Skinks and several species of _Ctenotus_ . At night, geckos were abundant including _Lucasium steindachneri_, _L. byrnei_, Tessellated Geckos, Prickly Geckos, _G. variegata_. I also have seen a Broad-banded Sand-Swimmer at night. 
























*Northern NSW*

This area has a similar group of reptiles to those from the Lamington Plateau of nearby Queensland.














*Mt. Kaputar, NSW*

This is an isolated mountain range. A known but currently undescribed _Egernia_ lives on rocks at the summit. It shares these with three other _Egernia_ skinks including Tree Skinks, Cunningham's Skinks and White's Skinks. Smaller skinks were abundant particularly around the bunch grass thickets near the summit. These included _Pseudemoia pagenstecheri_, Red-throated Skinks, _Eulamprus sp._, _Saiphos equalis_ and _Lampropholis delicata_. Jacky Lizards were common.
















*Warrumbungles, NSW*

This site is one of the best places that I have visited with an excellent lizard diversity and density. The big Lace Monitors were fairly common and often come around the campsites looking for handouts. At the end of the size spectrum, I have seen tiny _Lerista bouganvillii_ in the leaf litter. Skinks, as always, were the most conspicuous reptiles and include an endemic, isolated race of the Black Rock Skink, Tree Skinks, White's Skinks, Copper-tailed Skinks, Eastern Striped Skinks, _Lampropholis sp._, _Carlia folorium_, _Cryptoblepharus_ and _Anomalopus leukartii_. Geckos were abundant at night and I have seen Eastern Stone, Thick-tailed, Eastern Spiny-tailed, Ocellated Velvet, _Gehyra variegata_ and Prickly Geckos. I also have seen Burton's Snake-Lizard and Eastern Hooded Scaly-foots in the Warrumbungle area.


































*Gundabooka, NSW*

This site is located in western NSW near the town of Bourke. It can be a little disappointing since the habitat looks great but reptiles seem to be few and far between. I have seen Gould's Monitors, Black-headed Monitors, Shinglebacks, Central Bearded Dragons and Central Netted Dragons here during the day. At night, I found Prickly Geckos, Beaked Geckos, Tessellated Geckos and _Gehyra variegate_.
















*Mutawintji, NSW*

A top area with permanent water in northwestern NSW. This is one of the few sites in NSW with a population of Tawny Dragons. Feral goats are a real problem but there still seem to be many reptiles, especially at night. I have seen _Lucasium steindachneri_, _L. byrnei_, Smooth Knob-tailed, Thick-tailed, Prickly and _Gehyra variegata_ in this park.



























*Blue Mountains, NSW*

This region is about a two hour drive from Wollongong. Mostly, I see similar species to those at Royal with a couple of exceptions. I know of one site with the endangered Blue Mountains Water Skink and also see Yellow-bellied Water Skinks along the trails. Other lizards include Eastern Blue-Tongue, _Lampropholis delicata_, _L. guichenoti_, Red-throated Skinks, Copper-tailed Skinks, Eastern Water Dragons and Mountain Heath Dragons.


























*Royal NP, NSW*

This lovely park is situated between Wollongong and Sydney. It is a good place for a variety of species and I have seen: Cunningham's Skinks, White's Skinks, Copper-tailed Skinks, Red-throated Skink, _Lampropholis delicata_, Eastern Water Skink, Eastern Water Dragon, Jacky Lizard, Lace Monitor, Common Scaly-foot, Eastern Blue-tongue and Lesueur's Velvet Geckos.




































*Wollongong, NSW*

The wet forests are good for _Lampropholis delicata_, _L. guichenoti_, Red-throated Skink, _Anepischtos maccoyi_, _Saiphos equalis_, Eastern Water Skink, Mainland She-Oak Lizard, Eastern Blue-Tongue, Eastern Water Dragon, Jacky Lizard and Mountain Heath Dragon. At night, I see Southern Broad-tailed Geckos in the hills.


























*MacQuarie Pass, NSW*

Same species as Wollongong with the exception of Black Rock Skinks that I see at Carrington Falls.

















*Southern Highlands, NSW*

Same species as MacQuarie Pass.















*Dharawal, NSW*

Same species as from Wollongong with the exception of Copper-tailed Skinks, _Cryptoblepharus_ and Lesueur's Velvet Geckos.



































*Nowra, NSW*

Same species as recorded from Wollongong with the exception of Lace Monitors.















*Budawang Mtns, NSW*

A beautiful mountain range on the south coast of NSW. Species here the same as those reported from Wollongong.
























*Cradle Mountain, TAS*

This is one of the most spectacular national parks in Tasmania. The high country is pristine and despite the cold conditions, supports a good variety of skinks. I have seen a number of the snow skinks (_Niveoscincus_) including _N. microlepidotus_, _N. ocellatus_, _N. orocryptus_ (possibly), _N. greeni_ and _N. metallicus_. I also found a _Pseudemoia pagenstecheri_ and a _P. entrecasteauxii_.
























*Hartz Mountain, TAS*

I travelled to this mountain on five occasions before the weather was finally sunny enough to see _N. orocryptus_. The mountain is in the southern Tasmania where the weather often is cold and overcast. It snowed on my first visit in mid-summer.

























*Mt. Wellington, TAS*

This peak is next to Hobart. Rocks at the summit support large numbers of Southern Snow Skinks (_Niveoscincus microlepidotus_). On the lower slopes, _N. metallicus_, _N. pretiosus_, _N. ocellatus_ and _Pseudemoia entrecasteauxii_ were common.















*Mt. Field, TAS*

This pretty place had good populations of _Niveoscincus metallicus_ and _N. microlepidotus_. 















*Arkaroola, SA*

I visited this site for only a single night last summer. The rocky hillsides seem to have lots of potential but I did not see many species probably due to the extreme temperatures. I hope to visit it again next summer.


























*Eyre Peninsula, SA*

This area supports a good variety of reptiles. Crested, Peninsular Rock, Painted and Central Bearded Dragons were common. There are many potential geckos from the area but I only found a single Beaded Gecko. A new species to me was a Night Skink (_Egernia striata_) that I observed on the road shortly after sunset.




































*Cape Le Grand, WA*

_Egernia napoleonis_ and Ornate Rock Dragons (_Ctenophorus ornatus_) were both abundant. I also saw several species of _Ctenotus_ skinks but all were too quick for photos. 
















*Stirling Ranges, WA*

A great park for wildflowers in the Spring. It was cool and wet on my visit so I did not see much but there are many possibilities. I saw _Christinus marmoratus_, _Strophurus spinigerus_ and _Diplodactylus granariensis_ at night.
















*Two Peoples Bay, WA*

I did not see many lizards here but the highlight were Heath Monitors along the road to the reserve.
















*Margaret River, WA*

My visit was during a time of unseasonally cool, wet conditions so I did not see many reptiles. Highlights included Mourning Skink, Red-legged Skink, _Egernia napoleonis_ and _Hemiergis initialis_. 















*Goldfields Region, WA*

I visited this area in late summer and the weather was very hot. As a result, I did not see many diurnal lizards. Yellow-spotted Monitors were common. Other lizards observed included the goldfield's colour form of Ornate Rock Dragons, Ring-tailed Dragons, Claypan Dragon and several _Ctenotus_ skinks. At night, geckos included _Diplodactylus pulcher_, Fat-tailed Gecko, Smooth Spiny-tailed Gecko and _Gehyra variegata_. Western Hooded Scaly-foot was also encountered at night.

























*Nambung, WA*

The pinnacles here are bizarre. I did not see many reptiles by day but at night, _Strophurus spinigerus_ was abundant with up to 7 being seen in the headlights at the same time.
























*Kalbarri, WA*

A beautiful park that is superb for spring wildflowers. During the day, I have seen Shinglebacks, Western Blue-tongue, Moloch, Gould's Monitors, Stripe-tailed Monitors, Spotted Military Dragon, Long-nosed Dragons, _Morethia butleri_, _Ctenotus_ skinks and Dwarf Bearded Dragons. At night, geckos that I have seen included: _Strophurus spinigerus_, _Strophurus strophurus_, _Lucasium alboguttatum_, Prickly Geckos, _Gehyra variegata_, _Diplodactylus pulcher_ and Smooth Knob-tailed Gecko. I also have seen the striped form of Common Scaly-foot and Western Hooded Scaly-foot at night. 


































*Shark Bay, WA*

This is an excellent place for nocturnal lizards. Geckos were diverse and include: Beaked Gecko, _Strophurus strophurus_, _Lucasium alboguttatum_, _L. squarrosum_, Prickly Geckos, _Gehyra variegata_, _Diplodactylus pulcher_, _D. klugei_ and Smooth Knob-tailed Gecko. During the day, I have recorded Gould's Monitors, Spotted Military Dragons, Central Netted Dragons and Shinglebacks.
























*North West Cape, WA*

A species rich area despite the dry, harsh conditions. By day, I have seen Perentie, Gould's Monitor, Spotted Military Dragon, Central Military Dragon, Central Netted Dragon, Black-collared Dragon, Dwarf Bearded Dragons and many _Ctenotus_ skinks. At night, a whole host of geckos are encountered, including the newly described Cape Range Gecko, Sandplains Gecko, _Strophurus strophurus_, _S. ciliaris_, Prickly Geckos, _Gehyra variegata_, Fat-tailed Geckos and Smooth Knob-tailed Gecko. 
























Karijini, WA

A herp rich part of the west. It is situated in the Pilbara. I saw Yellow-spotted Monitors, Black-headed Monitors, Pilbarra Rock-Monitors, many _Ctenotus_ skinks, Long-nosed Dragons, Central Military Dragons, Dwarf Bearded Dragons and Ring-tailed Dragons by day. At night, I found Desert Cave Gecko, _Gehyra pilbara_, _G. punctata_, _Strophurus wellingtonae_ and what I believe to be _Diplodacytlus wombeyi_. 






















Regards,
David


----------



## borntobnude (Jul 27, 2009)

I hate you david , i was happy looking at the east coast pics , you have one at M B that looks like the side of mums rainforest ,and all the great places we also have travelled . but then you had to keep going and show the destinations on the wish map 
Great photos of lizards and their habitats thanks
now to get them all on to a [ licensed disk ]


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 27, 2009)

Fantastic stuff, Moloch. Yes, i am envious....and those pics have left me speechless.


----------



## herpkeeper (Jul 27, 2009)

as always David, outstanding !


----------



## moloch05 (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks, all. We are lucky to live in such a beautiful, distinctive and herp-rich part of the world.

Regards,
David


----------

